# Natty journey from 66kg to 100kg



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay so heres my thread, before you read it, im not a bodybuilder!! I am 6ft 2" and a half, and my goal has always been to be this tall and not look skinny. I wasnt going to do this yet as Im no where near my goal, but I figured if I put this up, then by my next update I need to have made good progress! So a little goal setter. My ultimate target is 100kg bodyweight @ 8% bodyfat :thumbup1:

Okay so my journey starts when Im about 18 and a half. In christmas 2009 I remember weighing myself and being 10.5st, amongst that and my brother taking the **** out of me and bullying me for being so skinny, I decided I needed to get some size behind me. Ive always been referred to as the skinny one, so any jokes about people being light, or needing to fit thru small gaps... were always directed onto me lol. Infact, I remember my dad asking me if everything was okay becuase I was lookng so thin.

Okay so these pics from 2010 are me with a full pump on and after I had been going to the gym for 2-3 months, so you can imagine how thin I was before. I need to try and dig up a pic, my arms must have been 10" at best



















So I had been going to the gym for abit lol, but I was still thin, this was me in one of my girlfriends old large tank tops that I put on for the lols. She was very petite aswell










Okay so there a BIG gap here, I kept training and was getting pretty deacent, I was upto about 13-14st before I went to uni. So I went to uni, and I got hit pretty bad with an illness called vertigo. Its a condition where you cannot balance properly and your constantly feel dizzy/ off balance. So the result was I didnt train for an entire year, Instead I ate myself silly, and yeah you can guess, I got pretty fat lol. Mybody weight SHOT up, and when I got back from uni for the year I was a very heavy 18.5st

This picture actually makes me look thinne than I was, I was awful and im so ashamed, I was skinny fat










So I trained hard over the summer (this is summer 2011 now!) And this was when I got back to uni this year

I was at 16.5st having shifted 2 stone of pure fat










Okay, so at that stage I thought I was too thin! Id lost alot of size from my arms and chest etc.. So I decided I needed to bulk up, but with muscle this time, which brings us to now. So this is me now, calipered bodyfat @ 14% @ 100kg bodyweight (the lightest ive been for a very long time!)

(Please note not pumped in any pictures, these were after a cardio session hence the top)




























Vertigo at the moment is still the same, but Im dealing with it alot better. The only thing It really effects are anything where im lieing on my front or back, So I cant do bench press atall, skull crushers etc.. any of that. Deadlifts are okay, but sometimes hit and miss. My chest was built on machines, but Ive reacently started to do incline bench only. Will update again just before summer to see where Im at! As I want to get down to 8% for the beach. Thanks for reading.. natty for life! :smartass:

To add, waiste 35", arms 18"


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Great stuff there rolla well done youve come a long way,ive got an 18 yo son whos only 11 stone at 6 foot 2 and is skinny so know where youve come from.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

really impressive progress! what sort of training and diet were you following to make this progress?


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Maxie - Yes very frustrating.

The diet was no real diet atall, up I got back from uni a fatty. Since then its been high protein, medium carbs and an average ammount of fat. Something about 400g of protein a day, 200-300g of carbs per day and about 50-80g of fat. Carbs were kept clean, long grain rice, oats every morning, sweet potato, new potato and vivaldi jackets. If I wanted something sweet I eat flavoured natural yoghurt or a clementine. Plenty of protein, sources from two shakes a day (each pack about 90g of protein per shake! and a tiny ammount of carbs/ fat), then protein from chicken breast, tuna, eggs and steak - Each day. Fat is from meat, eggs and cottage cheese.

Training has been 5 days splits. Monday shoulders, tuesday back and biceps, wednesday chest, thursday is a rest or cardio/ abs, friday is leg day, saturday is compound lifts and triceps, sunday is a rest. At least 5 days a week without fail, 4 hours sleep? Dont care get in that gym and love it :lol: . At its most intense, cardio was upto 3-4 times per week, sometimes did cardio in the morning and weights at night, but now I do two cardio sessions a week, on my rest day and in the morning before shoulders.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

You are an inspiration to us ectomorphs! Great body change, you look really good now; it's my aim exactly.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

amazing jump in stones there lad brilliant stuf


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Impressive transformation man, must be pretty happy with that. On a less serious note nice butterfly vest..


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice! Im 6ft4 and being that tall when you are in school, you are asking for nicknames like drain pole, chicken legs, etc

When i was 17 i was so obssesed with putting on weight to stop looking skinny, i didnt realise till i was 17 stone of blob that i had missed the point of putting muscle weight on instead of fat.

great stuff kido


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

Rola. have you got skinny calves? or did before your training plan? my calves arent small but being tall they just look like it compared to the rest of my body.

any tips to get them bigger? they are currently 17inches i think.....


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

No mate mine are pathetic :lol: I did go through a phase about 2 months ago of wanting huge calves, so I hammered them pretty hard and they did gain quite well, but I was doing 2-3 excercises on them, some machine work (always maxxed the machines out, most are useless! and have way too light weights on) and with a bar loaded up on your back and a step infront of you and stand with the balls of your feet on it and then raise up and down. Probably best doing this on a smith machine unless you have a very good core, becuase to get them really working I had to load up about 5 plates on each side and had to have a very eagle eyed spotter, so not worth it imo as its easy to end up in a heap.

In my experience you dont really get big calves as an ecto


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

i am the same height as you and was also very skinny when i started weight training at 21. i have now escaped my ectomorph build but i went to the dark side (which i dont regret) but fair play mate you have done very well and 18 inch arms for a natural is fantastic let alone a natural who was a natural ectomorph.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

18" arms natty?

Nob


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

haha! when im cut ill be around 17-17.5 I reckon tho. Arms arent really too important to me either, just kinda happened by accident lol. I think my arms suck tbh


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Very impressive mate. I'm 6ft 3, roughly 12 stone. Slowing trying to gain some muscle mass. Very inspirational, I spent many years thinking its impossible for me to put on weight, you proved that I can. Got my diet sorted, routine I've changed to a 3 day split... things are going well. The Mrs says she can see the difference, only been at it since the 2nd of this month... hoping to have gains like yourself mate. Repped!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great work mate, know it's hard to put on bulk for you tall types but very impressive work so far man. Keep at it, 100kgs easy.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

What a strange body transformation. Not meant in a nasty way.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

What do you mean strange mate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep up the good work, I am (at present) natty but that may change. I am 18 stone and 6 ft 3 tall. My waist is 34 and my chest is 52. My gains have been by working out with heavy weights 6 days a week. (heavy but still doing 6-10 reps for five sets.) I sometimes throw in a 5x5 for a couple of weeks to break things up.

I eat like a horse and also take 4 protein shakes a day. I do not do cardio at the gym because I cycle 20 miles a day.

I am 45 years old and have always been natty (so far)

If you want my workout I will happily post it.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

You must be a pretty sizeable guy! 18st @ 6ft 3" with a 34" waiste! Im not sure what my chest is so dont really have a guage for how big 52" is, but that is most probably very big.

My training is very similar it sounds like, 5 day split with 1 day of compound excercises, except I do do cardio, I walk 3-4 miles a day but thats nothing comapred to a 20mile bike ride. Do you have any pictures? And yeah training wouldnt go a miss either. Im finding it incredibly hard to progress any more at the moment :/ Peope talk about a natural limit, but I dont know if its true or not!


----------

